# Driver for packard bell PB-WC100 webcam??



## adzyp

i have the packard bell PB-WC100 webcam but i have no software disk or anything, just the cam.

where can i get the drivers for this??

thanks


----------



## Praetor

Find your serial number http://support.packardbell.com/uk/


----------



## adzyp

nope, tried that but it doesnt come up with anything!   


can anybody else help????


----------



## andybobob

*I've Driver!!*

Have you had any joy?  If not I have original CD which I could either copy or send you 9unsure of size) used it only last night to get the cam up and working on a 2000Me machine - noprobs.  Post reply if you want it


----------



## ZER0X

You should search packard bell for drivers for that webcam  although you should of already


----------



## b3n

they will be on the net somewhere, shouldnt be too hard to find them.


----------



## Lorand

> they will be on the net somewhere, shouldnt be too hard to find them.


Then find them and post a link.


----------



## ZER0X

Lorand said:
			
		

> Then find them and post a link.



Lorand your the Linkman you find links for neally everything


----------



## Lorand

Yes, but Packard Bell is beyond my powers...


----------



## b3n

Ill post a link when i find them....proving more difficult than i first thought.


----------



## Lorand

I know...
I would already posted the link if that driver was on the net...


----------



## b3n

lol


----------



## ZER0X

The drivers probably hard to find........I couldn't be stuffed trying to find them


----------



## Praetor

> Yes, but Packard Bell is beyond my powers...


Yeah PBell is a pain like that


----------



## Lorand

If you're really deperate to find some packard-bell driver, then browse this: ftp://ftp.packardbell.com/pub/itemnr/


----------



## lizzyrose

Hey
did you ever find a driver for your packard bell webcam?? i have exactly the same problem and havent been able to find the right stuff anywhere!!   
please help!
lizz


----------



## yarg

*pb-wc100 driver cd*



			
				andybobob said:
			
		

> Have you had any joy?  If not I have original CD which I could either copy or send you 9unsure of size) used it only last night to get the cam up and working on a 2000Me machine - noprobs.  Post reply if you want it




yes please if you could do me a copy i will pay your costs thanks my e mail is [email protected]


----------



## yarg

*packard bell driver*

i have found the driver for the packard bell web cam pb-wc100 it is a trust 320 spacecam 13178 and is on the trust website horray


----------



## yarg

*pb driver*

if you go to trust web site the model is trust 320 spacecam that is the driver you want


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Sincerly, I had over 100 headaches, 23000405606456045604574067948690476890709434768749998989828979 problems with hardware, case and 1 swear about them being that bad to my buddy


----------



## barry373

andybobob said:


> Have you had any joy?  If not I have original CD which I could either copy or send you 9unsure of size) used it only last night to get the cam up and working on a 2000Me machine - noprobs.  Post reply if you want it



If you still have the original CD, can you please send me a copy of it and I will pay for the postage.
My e-mail address [email protected]
I live in the USA.


----------



## Scrat

Wow...now thats a thread revival!

Barry373... if you dont feel like waiting for the CD, then goto www.driverguide.com and register(it's free) then in the search box enter in the model number *PB-WC100* and select "*Digital Camera*" in the "Pick Search Type" drop down box....then hit the search button.

There is only one entry, and it has been downloaded over 4000 times.



			
				www.driverguide.com said:
			
		

> Driver.rar  (Driver)
> submitted by gurusoft
> " you willneed to unrar this file but i hope it helps all of the pcworld users of (more)"
> File Size: 2.4MB
> Driver Version: unknown
> Driver Date: unknown
> FCCID: unknown
> Company: Packard Bell
> Device Type: Digital Camera
> Operating Systems: Win ME, Win XP Home, Win XP Pro
> Upload Date: Apr 3, 2005


----------

